# Where Do I Go From Here?



## KennyTN (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks to all you loons on this board (and one of my real estate clients) I am now deeply into prepping. In the last month I:


Stocked over 60 days of food for two
Water for the same
Put together bug-in box
Bought self-powered radio & lamp
Stocked propane cylinders for the campstove
Got a back up heat source (Big Buddy)
Bought guns & ammo (9mm Beretta & Mossberg 500)
Reinforced all three doors with locks & deadbolts
Bought some Prep books (LDS book - wow!)
Started keeping both vehicles full of gas
Started leading my adult kids to do the same

Now - what next? Admittedly, I am more concerned with severe weather / minor societal upheaval (wasn't Sandy a wake-up call?). My wife is fully onboard - she really likes my whole protective-husband mode I am in. I cannot tell you the last time I was in a store and did not buy something useful for surviving.

But I don't want another hobby or a fad - so what practical steps do I take now that I have basic needs, food & water, protection, heat, etc. I think I accomplished a lot quickly (kind of my goal, especially with winter coming on) but need to be more focused now. Steer me toward the next step guys - and thanks in advance!


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I'd recommend practice with your new firearms, and ideally not just you, but also your wife and children too. the more familiar people are with a firearm and understand exactly what it is and what is not, the more capable they are and the less likely someone friendly gets hurt.

I'd also suggest that you work with your extended family to decide what you want to do if there's a Sandy or Katrina type situation in your area. Don't make them worry about zombie day or some kind of economic collapse scenario, just keep it simple and relevant to what is already in the news. 

Ask them... "how should we handle this if it happens and affects us?" Asking the question instead of TELLING the answer gets them thinking... that's a good thing 


oh yeah, buy a bunch more mags for your Beretta, dieing from a lack of shooting back is frowned upon in prepper circles


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Now that you have stuff try living on what you stocked up and planned to eat for a week. Take a cold weather car camping trip. Take only the preps you think you would need for a week and note lessons learned so you can refine how you prep. What if you did have to get out of dodge for a week in winter due to weather and circumstances said there wasnt a spot open at holiday inn? Unlikely in a weather thing but you get my point. Having stuff is great. Having the right stuff, in the amount you need, and knowing you know how to use it in a bad situation is a lifesaver.


----------



## Kryptons (Nov 16, 2012)

Call doomsday preppers and have them film you. Lol.


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

Local maps to help find alternate travel routes for places you usually go, practice traveling them during daylight and night times.

First aid kit, sign up for first aid/cpr classes.

Practice ways to cook if the electricity goes out.
Just a few I can think of to help.


----------



## fedorthedog (Apr 14, 2011)

You need a long gun and pistol for the wife. And a bunch of ammo. A 1022 at this point would be my recommendation for the wife, easy to shoot cheap ammo and the gun is only about 200. Something bigger later and the 1022 becomes backup.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Think about a solar oven, tools/tool kit, camping gear, portable toilet, TP, shortwave radio, and some sort of solar charger.


----------



## Startingout-Blair (Aug 28, 2012)

Learn to reload your ammo. That will save money and help you prepare also


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Formulate a simple plan to rotate out foods to keep em fresh and up to date and add more to what you have as far as the food goes and water. I"ll repeat get some training and practice with your firearms unless you are already well trained. Figure out what you think is a reasonanble ammount of ammo then double it (thats my opinion) personally and yeah I may be extreme I like to have 1000 rounds on hand for everything. you use your discretion on that but keep in mind it won't matter how much stuff you have to prepare your family for bad things if someone else takes it away from you. Make sure you have the stuff to maintain them too rusty hunks won't do you much good. I would also set a goal of 6 mos worth of food on hand. as has been said already try to make it stuff your family already eats it will be easier to work it into rotation that way. YOu can look around here for more info on how to store stuff you already eat so you don't have to just stock the expensive freezdried type stuff.

Next is a plan to BUG OUT I know that isn't your primary plan it isn't mine either but depending on what the emergency is you could have to and should have the supplies and a few plans on how to survive when you do and where you are going to go. you mention kids not at home and you might think about some kind of commo equipt ment for if you convoy or if you have to leave before they get to your place or wherever. There are ideas down the board in teh comunications section. Could be as simple as some good CB radioes in teh cars. Some fuel appropriate for your needs to bug out to wherever you choose and keep it rotated and fresh or use a preservative. A way such as a Berkey to purify water should your needs exceed your storage or the disaster last longer than your anticipated storage accounts for. Lots of ways to make fire, lighters, matches, Ferro rods tinder. Cordage rope plastic tarps and sheet plastic stapler hammer nails duct tape lil lumber and a few sheets of plywood if the disaster causes damage to the house you may need to do hasty repairs to keep cold and wet out or whatever. Really I suggest just wandering around here and reading alot no way could I remember all the good stuff in one post and some of the stuff I may leave out may be the stuff youd consider and some of the stuff I mention you may poo poo and decide is to extremem for you. plus if you wander around maybe you will make the case for yourself to get a little deeper into the mindset. Enjoy and Welcome.


----------



## Indiana_Jones (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Kenny - you have received some excellent advice here. Two that I feel are very important are:

1) Do a make-believe crisis situation and actually live on your supplies for two weeks. Of course you will have to go to work, the kids will have to go to school and your daily outside routine cannot come to a complete stop. But this drill can help determine what is necessary and what is not.

2) Practice with the entire family with the firearms. Most people are intimidated with firearms at first and therefore are hesitant to participate. Familiarity breeds confidence. Stress safety and the mechanics involved with the proper care and cleaning of each weapon. Let's hope and pray that we never need them.

Good luck - it sounds like you're off to a great start.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Indiana_Jones said:


> Hi Kenny - you have received some excellent advice here. Two that I feel are very important are:
> 
> 1) Do a make-believe crisis situation and actually live on your supplies for two weeks.


Or even just a weekend. Throw the main breaker on Friday night and don't turn it on again until Sunday night. A lot of holes in your plans will be revealed.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Just to bring something to everyone's attention: when tornados hit, I used our little Coleman propane stove solely for cooking. One little tank lasted maybe maybe two full days. FYI

Now, does anyone know how long one little propane bottle will last in one of those buddy's? This is not only for OP, but I am thinking about getting one for my husband in case he gets stuck at work.

Oops, OP has a Big Buddy. Anyone know how long a propane tank will last?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

on line sources says 5.5 hours on low for the regular buddy heater thats 4000 btu out put. I think if I remember correctly it's like 2.5 hours on high thats 9000 btu output. not good at all really that makes lots of lil obottles. I never used the lil bottles on mine I always used the 20lb tanks. on line says 4.5 days continuos on one. I am pretty sure I got more than that with mine. But then I may have been turning it off some of the time. They are wonderful little heaters and I have plans to buy a big buddy if things hold together long enough. FYI the low oxygen cut off does work I have inadvertently tested it. Good thing it works still don't know if she shut the cracked window on purpose r not. Just another good reason to be divorced.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## PennyPincher (Dec 5, 2011)

Alternate power source (generator would be obvious)
Stock more food, water, guns, ammo
TRAINING WITH GUNS
Alternate water source(s)
Water filtering/treatment/etc
First Aid Supplies
If you use something regularly buy a backup (or 2 or 3) - If TSHTF you may not be able to procure replacements or you may want to trade for something else
Food Production options (seeds, animals, etc)


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Toilet paper and toiletries, soap. Paper plates and plastic silverware to conserve water and energy from heating wash water. Balance these with the amount of food you have stored so they are at least equal in duration.


----------



## KennyTN (Nov 12, 2012)

*Awesome Responses!*

Thanks to all. The idea that rises to the top is training. My wife and I talked last night about gun classes. We have no real background (well, she does - two deployments w/ Navy to the Middle East but as a non-combatant) in guns. I went shooting last week with my youngest daughter who was in town (US Navy also).

It's real easy to pile up "stuff" but not have the skills or the plan to deploy it. I had never thought of a simulation run - even at home. And I have not taken bugging out seriously enough - we are 10 miles from a nuclear plant so I guess I better.

At this point I think we could survive a major weather event or other several week problem. I need to set my sights higher though. Awesom stuff!


----------



## KennyTN (Nov 12, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Just to bring something to everyone's attention: when tornados hit, I used our little Coleman propane stove solely for cooking. One little tank lasted maybe maybe two full days. FYI
> 
> Now, does anyone know how long one little propane bottle will last in one of those buddy's? This is not only for OP, but I am thinking about getting one for my husband in case he gets stuck at work.
> 
> Oops, OP has a Big Buddy. Anyone know how long a propane tank will last?


I only intened to use the 1lb bottles for cooking & I have a good stash growing for that. I have 2 20lb tanks for the heater. Also, in 17 years we have never lost natural gas service so for most events we should have the fireplace, the stove and the grill.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

OH make sure you have a non electric can opener. sounds silly but really you need to make sure you can get those canned goodies open without electricity. Glad you are already seeking and planning for gun training it would be just awful to have all the stuff you need to survive and then literally shoot yourself in the foot because of a lack of training and familiarity with your defensive weapons especially since if those are out you probably need to be focussing on the threat you were getting them ready for in the first place. Man there is just sooo much stuff to remember when getting started in prepping I have been doing since I started building sucrets tin survival kits when I was like 9 and in the cub scouts. And I am still far from being the end all expert on the subject. LUcky for you you have found this place and if you spend some time reading just about everything you could ever possibly need to know or directions on how and where to get the info is here somewhere. That doesn't mean you can't ask questions but once you have read a little bit you will be able to ask specific pointed questions and get answers in kind. 
And anyway in case I forgot earlier Welcome glad to have you and good to know there will be one more prepared person in the world the rest of us won't have to worry about if the world goes south for one reason or another. YOu will be an asset not a liability. Congrats!!


----------



## Drumrunner (Sep 25, 2009)

*Kenny, glad to hear you are on board*

There are a few free and printable pdf files that may interest you here
http://preppers.info/Free_Downloads.html


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

KennyTN said:


> I only intened to use the 1lb bottles for cooking & I have a good stash growing for that. I have 2 20lb tanks for the heater. Also, in 17 years we have never lost natural gas service so for most events we should have the fireplace, the stove and the grill.


Oh didn't know ya had fireplace. Good!!! I worry about people freezing to death


----------



## KennyTN (Nov 12, 2012)

DJgang said:


> Oh didn't know ya had fireplace. Good!!! I worry about people freezing to death


I had it converted to natural gas logs a few years ago and the chimney capped. I could turn it back into a woodburner if I had to - remove the logs, take off the stainless cap.


----------



## KennyTN (Nov 12, 2012)

Drumrunner said:


> There are a few free and printable pdf files that may interest you here
> http://preppers.info/Free_Downloads.html


Just a few?!?! Dang that is one comprehensive set of links. Thanks!


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Someone mentioned a gun for your wife. I totally agree! If I had to use my hubby's rifle I would be hurting, way to big for me. For the bang for your buck, I love my Rossi youth combo .243/20 ga. I keep the shotgun barrel on when not hunting for security (along with my revolver) and have taken several deer down with the rifle barrel. Also, I have a solar charger for my cell if we were to lose power due to weather, we live in the same geo region so I know all about the snow  Got my fold up charger for about $80 that when folded is the size of my iPhone. Will charge fully in a few hours.


----------



## KennyTN (Nov 12, 2012)

brightstar said:


> Someone mentioned a gun for your wife. I totally agree! If I had to use my hubby's rifle I would be hurting, way to big for me. For the bang for your buck, I love my Rossi youth combo .243/20 ga. I keep the shotgun barrel on when not hunting for security (along with my revolver) and have taken several deer down with the rifle barrel. Also, I have a solar charger for my cell if we were to lose power die to weather, we live in the same geo region so I know all about the snow  Got my fold up charger for about $80 that when folded is the size of my iPhone. Will charge fully in a few hours.


I agree about the gun. She trained on a full size Beretta 9mm in the Navy but even the Px4 is a bit much, especially the slide. I think revolver is the way to go for her. If you don't get the job done with 6 shots...


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

You are getting a lot of good info from the folks on this site. That is one of the main reasons I started reading and posting here; everybody is willing to help as long as you are willing to learn. Always remember the only dumb question is the one you do not ask.

Seems like you are getting a good start and I will only mention a few basic ones to add to your list.

You have preps and you have transportation; do you have tubs for your containers to pack your preps in? Do they fit in your transportation?
Never pack all of one product in a single container. You want to pack with some of everything in each tub so if you lose one you are not totally out of that one product. This is a little harder to do but learning the lesson too late is way worse.

Finally set up and maintain an inventory of what you have, keep it updated and in a location you can grab it quickly in case you have to bug out.

Good luck and glad to see you here!


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

fedorthedog said:


> You need a long gun and pistol for the wife. And a bunch of ammo. A 1022 at this point would be my recommendation for the wife, easy to shoot cheap ammo and the gun is only about 200. Something bigger later and the 1022 becomes backup.


I agree and the plus to the 10/22 is it could be used to hunt small game as well if needed.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Didn't read all the answers so sorry if I repeat other answers. You've got a good start. Add more food, water or ways to filter water, and ammo when you can. I'd also add first aid supplies. You can get them pretty cheap at your local dollar tree type store. Blankets, a couple (or more) good knives, a axe/hachet, and maybe a bow saw, to cut firewood. Maybe a grill for cooking, extras of what you use regularly like hygeine items and such. The main thing is don't get discouraged if you take a while to get "stocked up". Good luck.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

KennyTN said:


> I agree about the gun. She trained on a full size Beretta 9mm in the Navy but even the Px4 is a bit much, especially the slide. I think revolver is the way to go for her. If you don't get the job done with 6 shots...


Well while a handgun should in my opinion be on the list a long gun for her would be higher up the list. I would be very suprised if she didn't get as much or more training on a M-16 I wasn't navy (and thank her for her service and yor daughters) but I am still certain they consider the m-16 a primary weapon. And if you are only going to have one gun make it a long gun. A 22LR should also be on the list of guns to get but since you have the 12 ga if you load a smaller shot size you have smal game hunting comvered, and with slugs you have the big game covered. So I"d bump a AR-15 rifle of whatever style SHE and you prefer to the next acquisition slot as far as guns go. As you may have guessed I"m a gun type guy it's been a hobby like prepping since I was very young. As such I tend to spend alot of time talking to that but it really is a small part of your overall prepping but should be kept in balance with the rest once you have the "basics" covered . Which I think you are pretty close to with just the shotgun and pistol, But really a long gun for each adult should be considered basic, Then a handgun each then you can add more if you want to better fill niches but reality has it you can only use one at a time unless you are in hollywood so once you have the ability to hunt for food and the means to protect yourself everything else is gravy, and who knows you may come to enjoy them and so the guns will get some of your entertainment and hobby budget too.

Happy prepping hope it gives you the same peace of mind that mine give me. Warning whether you start out to make it a hobby or not it can become addictive but it's ok as long as you make informed decisions it works out to be pretty cheap in the long run since you can eat alot of it and the other items for the most part retain their value. OH speaking of things retaining value you might want to consider putting a portion of your savings into Silver and Gold the physical in your hand kind There are alot of theories for aftermath typw situations but I think most and I certainly do beleive that at some point we will try to get back to normal and while barter and trade goods will cover a huge spectrum at some point it is beleived it will go back to a gold and silver standard. Might do to have some of your wealth protected in such a manner in case of bank runs and such as has been seen in the past in this country.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

KennyTN said:


> Thanks to all. The idea that rises to the top is training. My wife and I talked last night about gun classes. We have no real background (well, she does - two deployments w/ Navy to the Middle East but as a non-combatant) in guns. I went shooting last week with my youngest daughter who was in town (US Navy also).
> 
> It's real easy to pile up "stuff" but not have the skills or the plan to deploy it. I had never thought of a simulation run - even at home. And I have not taken bugging out seriously enough - we are 10 miles from a nuclear plant so I guess I better.
> 
> At this point I think we could survive a major weather event or other several week problem. I need to set my sights higher though. Awesom stuff!


You might want to check out http://www.idpa.com/ They do combat pistol scenarios that are entry level events and you'll meet people from ALL walks of life who are at various stages of experience, from brand new beginners with their first pistol to the guys who've been spec ops operators for 20 years and just like a day shooting. You will learn TONS and ENJOY it!!!

You can also go on youtube and search for IDPA and watch a whole slew of videos to see what scenarios they might set up that weekend.

You're ahead of the curve already because you're asking the hard questions and taking the necessary steps, keep it up, you're doing a great job!!!


----------



## radio477 (Feb 9, 2012)

Aside from deadbolts what else have you done to fortify your home. Can you secure windows in case of an emergency? Do you have a basement or room in your home that could be fortified into a saferoom? Also gather other things that will come in handy such as tools, winter clothing, boots. If possible maybe a small track of rural land and maybe learn to garden.


----------

